# Easy-access photo backpack?



## curby (Dec 11, 2014)

tl;dr You know that crazy guy who's always going on about easy access to bag contents? The yahoo who wants things so organized that he can quickly grab specific items with one hand without looking? Well, he needs a camera backpack along these lines for travel/wildlife photography.

First, some background:

*What I Carry*

I've got a Canon 70D, 10-18/4.5+, 17-55/2.8, 35/2, and 70-200/4. Planning ahead, I'm likely getting the 100-400 MkII within a year. I'd also love to get a dedicated macro lens for food and product photography (the 35mm f/2 is currently doing those duties albeit at very wide angles).

*How I Carry*

I stuff everything inside a Think Tank Photo Retrospective 10 (Retro10), which in turn is stuffed into a Camelbak Urban Assault XL (UAXL) for travel. When I get to where I'm going (e.g. hotel), I unload everything. Then, each outing I take the 2ish lenses I think will be most useful inside the Retro10, leaving the rest in the room. The Retro10 has a Peak Design Capture Camera Clip on its strap. For sizing, I'm roughly 6', 150 lbs.

*Why That?*

The UAXL has extra storage for things like my laptop, and has two straps for balanced carry for long treks through an airport terminal. The Retro10 can be slung across the body, allowing for quick access to gear while out and about. The Capture Clip acts as a third hand to help during lens changes or other times I need both hands.

*Why I Need a Change*

On a recent trip to Hong Kong, we visited Kam Shan Country Park. It was amazing, and we got within monkey-bite distance of feral monkeys, which is always exhilarating. Unfortunately, between all the public transportation and walking to get there and the hiking through the park itself, the single strap of the Retro10 and all the gear inside made my shoulder seriously ache by the end of the day.

Not all trips will require so much walking and hiking but for those that do, I want a two-strap solution that can more comfortably manage the weight. Add to that my planned acquisition of the 100-400 next year, which weighs as much as all my current lenses combined.

*What I'm Looking For*

One backpack, ~25L capacity, ~4lbs weight, that can replace both the UAXL and Retro10. This new bag can ignore the laptop support requirement (I have another place to carry it).

Top priorities include easy access to camera and lenses without taking off the backpack, side/front tripod carry options, external access to accessories like filters, memory cards, etc., shoulder straps under 3" wide (for the Capture Clip), rainfly option, ipad/tablet carry option.

Other desired features include laptop compartment with dedicated, direct-access zipper, urban or hiking pack styling, and backpacking pretensions (internal frame/stays, well-designed harness, etc.).

Of course, there's the obvious stuff like light-colored interior materials, subtle branding, basic water resistance without a rainfly, high quality construction, etc.

*What May Work*

_Fstop Kenti_ - Great size (might actually be a bit small for my frame), rare double side-entry feature, this is currently the frontrunner.

_MindShift Professional_ - Way bigger than what I need, but chock full of external organization options, beltpack that can support any lens of mine mounted onto the body, etc. Oh how I wish this was smaller.

_MindShift Panorama_ - Oh how I wish this cost $100 more and had the features of the Professional model. The size is about right (though the beltpack will be tight), but it lacks a lot of external pockets, lashdown areas, and backpanel access.

*What Won't Work*

_Anything by Clik Elite_ - They have some side-entry bags, but the side openings only seem to support a camera and not multiple additional lenses. And I either have to choose a huge bag to get the hiking style I'm looking for, or ugly and obvious "camera here" styling to get the size I'm looking for.

_Anything by Gura Gear_ - Bataflae series is only accessible by taking off the bag and accessing it from the front (the side farthest from the body when worn). I really wanted to love the Uinta, but lack of side entry slows down access to gear.

_Anything by Think Tank_ - I love their shoulder bags but I haven't found any backpacks with the features I'm looking for.

*Next Steps*

I've yet to look at Lowepros, which I know have some side-entry options. I also need to look at the Manfrotto bags, since they absorbed Kata's stuff which also had side entry options.

I'm sure a lot of folks here have great ideas, or noticed that I might have overlooked something with the brands listed above. Or maybe I need to think outside the box and carry my gear in a totally different way. Or maybe you swear by rear-panel access, taking off both shoulder straps and rotating the bag around so you can use the back of the backpack like a table.

Thanks for reading through my ebook.  Any suggestions would be most welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wyldeguy (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a click elite and love it but it's not easy access. My suggestion would be the lowepro flipside. It's a backpack and when you want your gear you get out of the arm straps, leave the waist strap attached and spin the bag in front of you and lower it to waist level. It's quite an ingenious design. The main gear section is accessed from a zipper that opens the whole back of the bag. Bonus is that no one can steal your gear without first removing the bag from your back. I haven't used it but when I was looking for a backpack style I considered it. Only thing that stopped me was that I needed a little more space because of my Tamron 150-600mm. Clik elite made a sweet hiking bag that had the space I was looking for. Only down side is i pretty much have to put it down to get my gear out. Although the top load on it could get me my 7D2 with Tamron attached if I put my hands behind my head it would just be a little awkward.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a Lowepro flipside (can't remember the exact size) which should satisfy most of your requirements. The rear-access isn't quite as slick as they want you to think, but it does work and is usually preferable to putting the bag down on the ground. I use it to carry my entire kit plus myriad accessories and it rarely gets uncomfortable (waist belt and sternum strap help). I'll let you carry out the in-depth research rather than try to list all of its features here.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2014)

Another vote for the Lowepro Flipside packs. I have the 300 and 400 AW (and will likely pick up the 500 AW at some point). Few (if any?) 'side entry' packs allow full access to body and lenses, too wide an opening and things start falling out...

The Flipside 300 will hold your current gear. If/when you get the 100-400, the 300 will hold that plus two other lenses (not the 70-200/4, which is too long to fit 'vertically'). The Flipside 400 AW will hold your current gear plus the two lenses you are considering.


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2014)

The Flipsides look intriguing if backpanel access is sufficient, but at that point I'd probably throw the Gura Uinta and Fstop Guru into the mix as well. From the Lowepros, the Flipside Sport 20L and Flipside 400 look the most like things I'd want to consider (with the 20L being possibly too small given my non-photo carry needs).

My main concern, and the reason I've been exploring side-access bags, is that backpanel access will be too slow. That said, when I lay out the steps it would take to open each, they're about the same. We've got this for side access:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Take off right shoulder strap (left hand can unbuckle waist strap if attached)
[*]Swing bag to front of body (while wearing left shoulder strap)
[*]Unzip side access zipper
[*]Lift flap
[*]Access camera or lens
[/list]

And this for back access:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Take off right shoulder strap
[*]Rotate bag to front of body (while taking off and using left shoulder strap as a pull handle)
[*]Unzip back panel zipper
[*]Lift flap
[*]Access camera or lens
[/list]

One big difference is that having the waistbelt snugly fastened will make step two much more difficult, esp. when you aren't wearing slick modern technical fabrics. You could loosen the belt, but that's adding another step.

Anyone out there use both rearpanel access and side access camera backpacks? After getting familiar with both, what are your impressions of the relative speeds of each design?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2014)

Me, again.  I've used two side-access backpacks. 

I've had a Lowepro Primus AW (bought it, used it for one trip, sold it). The access opening on the side of the Primus was simply too small – I was using a gripped 7D, the grip was a non-starter but even with it removed it required a good tug to get the 7D + 17-55/2.8 out, and putting it back was such a struggle that it was easier to just take off the pack and lay it down. 

I currently have a Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW. It's a decent design – the side access is also the main access, a vertical nylon strap limits the zipper flap from opening too far with side access, which can be unbuckled to allow the flap to open fully for complete access. So, basically side access works great for the body with the mounted lens. However, changing the lens is another matter. An opening wide enough to allow access to extra lenses is wide enough to let them tumble out. 

One thing I like about the Flipside is that it not only allows access to the other lenses, it serves as a platform for a lens change.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist, if you don't mind I have a question for you on your backpack. I normally am hiking with the 300 2.8 II on my camera with the 70-200 along in case and typical other stuff. Would the 300 alone fit comfortably in your pack. I'm guessing it couldn't be attached to a camera and be in there??

Jack


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2014)

curby said:


> One big difference is that having the waistbelt snugly fastened will make step two much more difficult, esp. when you aren't wearing slick modern technical fabrics. You could loosen the belt, but that's adding another step.



As a counterpoint, if you have a backpack, take the right shoulder strap off, and rotate the bag to front while standing, the bag will hang diagonally, not horizontally with the side access flap facing up. You could use your hand to hold it horizontal, but then you don't have two hands to manage the zipper/flap/lens change. As neuro pointed out, back panel access gives you a table to work on. 

For those that use backpanel backpacks like the Flipside, can you give some thoughts on how the backpanel design behaves in different situations? For example, do you keep the waistbelt snug to help take the weight off your shoulders, and loosen it only when rotating it to front?? Do you keep it loose to make it easier to rotate it without adjusting? Would rotating it to front in loose or higher friction clothing be the snagfest I'm afraid of? Any other thoughts or considerations for making that process smoother and quicker? Thanks!


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 12, 2014)

Take a look at the MindShift bags from ThinkTank - the slide around to access your camera plus a lens is pretty slick. Pop two clips to allow the belt to swing around, rotate the bag to the front, unzip.


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2014)

I know the OP is really long, but I mention them there. ;D

What I really need is something like a "Professional Mini" or a "Panorama Pro": something in between when it comes to size, with the features of the Pro. Judging from the features of the Panorama, it was designed to fit a price point (whereas the Professional was designed to fit a need).


----------



## xps (Dec 12, 2014)

Currently I am satisfied by the Wolfskin ACS PHOTO PACK PRO. Easy access on the side, the whole side is openable. Good carrying comfort


----------



## barracuda (Dec 12, 2014)

curby said:


> For those that use backpanel backpacks like the Flipside, can you give some thoughts on how the backpanel design behaves in different situations? For example, do you keep the waistbelt snug to help take the weight off your shoulders, and loosen it only when rotating it to front?? Do you keep it loose to make it easier to rotate it without adjusting? Would rotating it to front in loose or higher friction clothing be the snagfest I'm afraid of? Any other thoughts or considerations for making that process smoother and quicker? Thanks!



I use the Lowepro Flipside Sport 10L and 15L.

The 10L in particular works well as a trail running backpack for when my focus is a little more on training for races as opposed to photography. It's a little bit of an obsession of mine to never be without my camera gear, so the 10L allows me to pack a 70-200mm f/4 IS mounted to a T4i, a 10-18mm mounted to an EOS M (with lens adapter), an EF-M 18-55mm, 2 polarizers, and a Canon GP-E2 GPS unit. The fit is tight, but manageable.

When running, the backpack has to fit so that it doesn't bounce around - especially when running downhill. To achieve this, the shoulder straps and waist belt are fitted snugly around my body. When rotating the pack forward to access my camera gear, I usually have to loosen the waist belt slightly, especially when wearing layered clothing.

One thing to keep in mind about back panel access packs is that, depending on how much gear you're carrying, the backpack may not retain its shape when accessing your gear. It's a little hard to explain, but in my case, since I've maxed out the backpack, the sections closest to the waist belt become cinched due to the weight of the gear. As a result, it is sometimes difficult to put your gear back into these sections and difficult to zip the pack back up.

With the 15L, I can pack a 70-200mm f/2.8 II attached to a 5D3 or 70D, an EF-S 15-85mm attached to an SL1 (on it's side), a 1.4x extender, and another smallish lens like a 35 f/2 IS, plus filters. This configuration is too heavy to run with, but it works well for hiking.

I've been very happy with both backpacks. They're very comfortable and very durable. I haven't used the 20L, but it's basically the same pack, only larger, with more storage compartments on the front and around the waist belt. If the 20L performs like its smaller siblings, I don't think you would be disappointed.

Hope this helps!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> neuroanatomist, if you don't mind I have a question for you on your backpack. I normally am hiking with the 300 2.8 II on my camera with the 70-200 along in case and typical other stuff. Would the 300 alone fit comfortably in your pack. I'm guessing it couldn't be attached to a camera and be in there??



Lowepro says the Flipside 300 takes a mounted 300/2.8. I think it does...but not with the hood (reversed), so that's a non-starter for me. The 400 AW would take the mounted 300/2.8 with hood reversed, with other lenses – not sure a 70-200/2.8 would also fit, but I think a 70-200/4 would.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist, if you don't mind I have a question for you on your backpack. I normally am hiking with the 300 2.8 II on my camera with the 70-200 along in case and typical other stuff. Would the 300 alone fit comfortably in your pack. I'm guessing it couldn't be attached to a camera and be in there??
> ...



Thanks neuro. I generally have either the 300 2.8 or the 70-200 2.8 or 24-70 F4 on the 6D in my hands at all times. A second body will soon be added, possibly the 7DII but not too likely the 1Dx. So in my case it's possible that I'd want the 300 or the 70-200 both in the bag sometimes but not mounted on the camera. In that scenario I guess the Flipside 400 (not 300) wouldn't handle it?? Since hikes typically but not always, include my wife, she would carry the second camera, likely with the 24-70, which relieves some of the demands on the backpack. Any thoughts on this scenario?

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I think the Flipside 400 would hold both white lenses unmounted. Just to give an example of a 'full load', I've had a gripped body, two big white zooms (70-200/2.8, 100-400, or 28-300, one mounted), three 'normal' lenses (24-105L, 16-35/2.8L II, 100L, etc.). With the 300/2.8 and 70-200/2.8 not mounted, I'm not sure if the body with a mounted small lens would fit, or you'd need to just have a body cap on it (FYI, I often use a 40/2.8 pancake as a more functional 'body cap').


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, the wolfskin looks like it's very well designed. A few concerns: (1) they don't seem to sell in the US, so buying it and getting support for it (e.g. warranty repairs) may be difficult (2) it's bigger than what I need (3) there's nothing stopping the zipper from opening too far when all you need is side access.

Thanks for the insights, barracuda!


----------



## Coz (Dec 12, 2014)

I have the F-Stop Kenti and love it. 

Here's a link to my comments on dpreview. By the way, I found that the wider 2L Platypus hydration bladder is much more compatible and comfortable than the traditional narrower and longer bladders. Since it is wider, the Platypus is also shallower in depth and therefore does not bulge. It is an extremely comfortable pack not only for long airline terminals but also hiking. I've worn it for hours. You can also place additional lens in the roll up compartment.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/53690489

Another tip that would work on many packs if you want to have a camera readily accessible when walking with the pack is to attach a pair of Op/Tech Uni-Loops to the D-rings on the shoulder harness. They are small enough to be placed permanently. With an Op/Tech camera strap, you detach the padded portion from the straps attached to your camera and then attach those straps to the d-ring mounted Uni-Loops. This works well for a standard or wide to short telephoto lenses. For my 100-400 I use a Blackrapid RS-7 strap.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks very much Neuro! Lots of good info coming in this thread.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Dec 12, 2014)

+1 on the Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L

Super handy, versatile and carries a decent load. I use it for my full macro kit with rails, twin flash, 100L and 5D3, Plus it comes with a 1L hydration bladder holder (I use a Platypus)

It kills me how Mindshift acts as if it was the innovator of Flipside style bags.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 12, 2014)

Check out the Thule photo backpack. 

I looked at a million of these things and all the ones that held enough looked freaky clumsy on. Sticks out too far and/or is too wide across your back, making you look awkward. And the few that looked cool, like hiking stuff, were only 1/2 for camera stuff, and the other half for camping junk.

The Thule:
Opens like the Lowepro Flipsides (from back). 
Unique in that it is no wider across your back than necessary, so it does not look like you have a giant slouchy thing on you. But also has a very large capacity compared to bigger-looking packs.
Thule is great at waterproof camping gear and packs, so this one is serious.
Looks great, like a hiker.
Has a fold out cover.
Doesn't scream "camera gear in here" with ether its looks or its brand name; looks like hiking stuff.
All that, yet still holds a TON.

http://www.thule.com/en-us/us/products/sleeves-and-cases/camera-bags-and-cases/camera-backpacks/thule-perspektiv-backpack-_-tl_85854227995_v2


----------



## curby (Dec 12, 2014)

Tons of great ideas and discussion. Experience-based impressions with the Kenti (or any of the bags mentioned in this thread) are much appreciated. Thanks, everyone!

Perhaps I should have mentioned, but additional (even separate) storage for non-photo gear would actually be a benefit for me. That's one of the reasons I've been looking at a lot of camping/hiking style packs, since they're built around that use case. I'm glad that bags designed more specifically for photo gear exist, and I might get one and store non-photo gear in the main padded compartment, but a split design may work better for my needs depending on the design.

From Lowepro, the Protactic 350 and 450 look like possibilities due to the many access options. The tacticool appearance is a bit unfortunate, but at least they don't totally look like your typical boxy camera bag.

@coz, re: front camera harness, I'm a Peak Design user, and I have their attachment anchors, clips, and leashes. I'll likely be doing what you suggest, but with their gear. Good point though!

Lastly, I just realized that when I don't have my laptop in a laptop sleeve, I can always use it for collapsed reflectors/diffusers. Dumb! :-X

Edit: This Thule bag seems closer to what I'm going for. Definitely rocking the hipster/urbanite vibe here! 

http://www.thule.com/en-us/us/products/sleeves-and-cases/camera-bags-and-cases/camera-backpacks/thule-covert-dslr-rolltop-backpack-_-tl_85854231190

EDIT2: Can't trust their measurements though. Apparently their Perspectiv Daypack has a larger interior dimension than exterior dimension, and Perspectiv Backpack has zero-thickness walls (inside = outside).


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's a vid of that roll top pack you found. You may be able to see what fits. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C-u5_bP7TOU


----------



## curby (Dec 18, 2014)

Alrighty, I think I've about made up my mind. While rear panel access has its benefits and a lot of proponents here, I think the side access style fits my needs better at this time. I've found the following "double side access" bags:

Fstop Kenti
Lowepro Protactic 350 (450 etc.)
Manfrotto 3N1 25 (etc., formerly Kata)
Tamrac Evolution 8 (etc.)
Vivitar DKS 20 (etc.)
Chrome Niko technically counts but there's only a single set of zipper pulls so it doesn't actually give quick access to either side.

If no one knows of other competitors (double side access camera backpacks in roughly this size class), I'm going to pick up a Kenti early next year. I'm just waiting to see if they offer a holiday discount or something. 

Anyway, thanks for all the thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## shining example (Dec 18, 2014)

curby said:


> As a counterpoint, if you have a backpack, take the right shoulder strap off, and rotate the bag to front while standing, the bag will hang diagonally, not horizontally with the side access flap facing up. You could use your hand to hold it horizontal, but then you don't have two hands to manage the zipper/flap/lens change. As neuro pointed out, back panel access gives you a table to work on.



I have the F-Stop Kenti, and when I swing it round to the side it does hang pretty much horizontal - certainly horizontal enough to be very workable. 



Coz said:


> It is an extremely comfortable pack not only for long airline terminals but also hiking. I've worn it for hours.



Agreed. I've had mine for two or three years now, and to be honest I've been surprised at how comfortable it is and how long I can wear it without getting tired/sore/annoyed. 

The only thing about it that isn't quite perfect is that it's not waterproof, so remember to buy the rain cover with it. (Something I learnt this summer is that the rain cover gets in the way a whole lot less than I thought it would. You can still access your stuff with ease - it stretches enough that you can slip it off the side door without the whole thing coming off.)


----------

